# beagle bloodline question



## cornboy (Dec 4, 2013)

Looking to find some medium to upper medium speed dogs . What blood lines or kennels would be a good place for me to look ? Thanks


----------



## Corey (Dec 4, 2013)

See "mlandrum"  he will point you in the right way.


----------



## cornboy (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 5, 2013)

Tadpole, Davis Bo III these lines will give you upper medium speed.


----------



## cburchett77 (Dec 6, 2013)

You might want to go run with some dogs to make your decision. One thing I found out is peoples idea of medium and upper medium is sometimes different. Not that they don't know what they are talking about but just have different opinions. I have ran with what I call medium speed and some of your spo dogs run a medium to upper medium according to where you are at. I consider mine an upper medium. You can check a few bloodlines out on my website to give you an idea. http://www.pleasanthillbeagles.webs.com


----------



## cornboy (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks pleasant hill


----------



## cornboy (Dec 6, 2013)

What speed does daddy rabbits bloodline usually run ?


----------



## Chuck Terry (Dec 6, 2013)

The ones I have seen are mostly flat medium.   However, there is his "old stock" (Weir Creek AKC registered and some ARHA hounds too) and the ones since he mixed in Lilly Creek and Oak Hill blood.


----------



## FIG NEWTON (Dec 6, 2013)

the ones I got from daddy rabbit are a little above medium, and my pure oakhill's are about the same.


----------



## cornboy (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys .


----------



## TheHunter1207 (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a weir creek male that has great gears. That breed seems to be able to gear up and down depending on the scenting conditions!!!


----------



## TheHunter1207 (Dec 8, 2013)

Shiloh Creek dogs seem to run a solid medium speed too!!!


----------



## cornboy (Dec 22, 2013)

If anyone knows where some pups that would fit this description shoot me a pm. Thanks


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 22, 2013)

There's some weir creek pups for sale on the marketplace.


----------



## cornboy (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks but they already sold


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 22, 2013)

cburchett77 said:


> You might want to go run with some dogs to make your decision. One thing I found out is peoples idea of medium and upper medium is sometimes different. Not that they don't know what they are talking about but just have different opinions. I have ran with what I call medium speed and some of your spo dogs run a medium to upper medium according to where you are at. I consider mine an upper medium. You can check a few bloodlines out on my website to give you an idea. http://www.pleasanthillbeagles.webs.com



I agree 100% with what he said.

Here's an example: I ran a SPO style dog up until about 4 years ago.  I was in SPO format Clubs & Trails.  All them SPO guys usually called their dogs medium to medium fast.  Well then I started running with some UKC/NKC-ARHA style dogs and them dogs would leave my SPO's in the dust!!! And you know what speed they called their dogs?? Medium to Medium Fast!.......see what Im saying.

FYI Ive switched to the ARHA style dogs I like a faster dog for hunting. 
I ran with D.R. a few times I would call his dogs Medium Fast.  If you compare them to a SPO dog (from this general area such as Tokena) then I would move his dogs up to Fast.


----------



## cornboy (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys . Keep it coming


----------



## Frogman87 (Dec 24, 2013)

You have gotten some good advice above.  If you are wanting to buy a started dog, you definitely will want to watch them run.  Medium speed to one person is not medium speed to another.  I've always heard good things about Weir Creek and Gay hounds.  As you can see with my post in a thread below I got a couple of Gay bred puppies from Woofy.  They are progressing really well and I would consider them medium to medium fast at this point.  It is still early for them but they want to be pretty quick.


----------

